# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant Results By IAHRS Recommended Surgeons >  True Density/Dr. Hasson/1750 Grafts/One Year

## Jotronic

This is true dense packing. This case represents a situation where true density as opposed to the illusion of density makes sense. The patient has zero family history of extensive loss for three generations with the most severe being a NW3 at the age of 80 as well as stable and consistent use of Propecia prior to coming to see us.

Dr. Hasson used 1750 grafts in one session to rebuild a hairline that while aggressive is still appropriate for an adult male. This patient's case represents one scenario where true dense packing is warranted and performed. The density is estimated to be roughly 90 per cm2.

Be sure to click on the square button on the bottom left of the player once the video starts to play.

http://www.hassonandwong.com/mediaga...X=reverseDate_

----------


## J_B_Davis

This looks great. Do you know how old this gentleman is? My family history looks good on paper, but not so great for me.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Spex

Great job! :Cool:

----------


## Jotronic

JB,

The patient is in his late twenties.

----------

